# [MMO] Slime Online



## MitchHanson (May 2, 2009)

Hey everybody! I am hosting an online multiplayer game called Slime Online. It was created by a game creator named BlaXun who is finished working on the game, and is now working on the squeal, Slime Online 2. He released the server so now I created my own server for everyone to play on! In the game, you basically explore a massive world with your friends collecting points trying to get the highest score and get the coolest items!
*
Screenshots*: (spoilers)
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

The screenshots are old, so don't think there's nothing to do.

Here's a *video*:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg5-fbni30M

The game is an exploration game, not an RPG. So it's a new take on MMOs.

<big>Here's the *download*:</big>
http://www.2shared.com/file/5588431/87fa2994/SlimeOnline.html
the link is at the bottom of the page.
http://slimeonline.co.cc

EDIT: It turns out the game doesn't work on Mac. You need a Windows to play.


<big><big><big><big><big><big>*IMPORTANT*</big></big></big></big></big></big>

When selecting a Server to Register/Log on to, you must *<big>RIGHT-CLICK</big>* the *BETA SERVER*!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is important, you have to right-click the Beta Server at the bottem of the list to connect because it is a private server! So don't complain the server is down when you clicked on the Beta Server, because you MUST *RIGHT CLICK THE BETA SERVER!*


----------



## Josh (May 2, 2009)

Looks kinda cool, i wud download


----------



## SamXX (May 2, 2009)

Looks quite cool!
I might download later


----------



## MitchHanson (May 2, 2009)

no accounts made T_T


----------



## Gnome (May 2, 2009)

Does it work on Macs?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 2, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Does it work on Macs?


No, it's an EXE  I think it works with WINE on Linux though :/


----------



## fitzy (May 2, 2009)

Looks cool!


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 2, 2009)

I'll try to download right now 
edit:
Um...
how do i download it?


----------



## Jeremy (May 2, 2009)

_Topic Moved: Gamers' Lounge._


----------



## MitchHanson (May 2, 2009)

Woops, forgot to click "Run Server" xD You can play now.

@Bita just click the Download Link  then you click "SlimeOnline.ZIP" and then you unzip it :O


----------



## SamXX (May 3, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

thats what I seen when I unzip...


----------



## IceZtar (May 3, 2009)

I would download it but when I click the name partypoker just comes up >.< .


----------



## MitchHanson (May 3, 2009)

@SamWich: Run SlimeOnline.EXE and the game will begin to load. It won't work unless it's in the folder with those files.

@IceZtar: Is it a pop-up? If so, close it and click "Download SlimeOnline.ZIP"


----------



## Kaya Kawaii (May 3, 2009)

noty.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 3, 2009)

Kaya Kawaii said:
			
		

> noty.


lolwut?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 3, 2009)

Just as I suspected... an .EXE file.   	  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Kaya Kawaii (May 3, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Kaya Kawaii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no. TY. :l


----------



## MitchHanson (May 3, 2009)

Kaya Kawaii said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But... I never asked you anything :/


----------



## DevilGopher (May 3, 2009)

looks cool!


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 3, 2009)

Looks o.k. The graphics are cool!!!


----------



## MitchHanson (May 3, 2009)

jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Looks o.k. The graphics are cool!!!


Yeah, the graphics are REALLY AWESOME once you get to the really cool places.


----------



## DevilGopher (May 3, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Kaya Kawaii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no ty as in she doesnt wanna dowload it O_O


----------



## MitchHanson (May 4, 2009)

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OHHHHHHHH! I'm sorry, I don't get a lot of this kid lingo.  :r


----------



## Ray_lofstad (May 4, 2009)

looks nice


----------



## MitchHanson (May 4, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> looks nice


then play it! lol

They only two accounts made are mine and my brother's :/ I want more ppl!


----------



## SamXX (May 4, 2009)

What about mine?
I made an account just then


----------



## MitchHanson (May 4, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> What about mine?
> I made an account just then


Oh great


----------



## SamXX (May 4, 2009)

Wow it's really cool!
I love it xD
Only problem is the server keeps getting closed..
IDK why but still it's cool!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 4, 2009)

This may sound stupid but, where's the download button?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 4, 2009)

@ Samwich: It says that you didn't have any Login response, so it thinks you were trying to hack. If it keeps happening, make a new account. If that doesn't work, tell me.

@ Silverstorms: Click the download link in the main post, then click the words "SlimeOnline.ZIP" in the link.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 4, 2009)

Nothings happening....


----------



## MitchHanson (May 4, 2009)

OH! You need to click the "click here" part  of  _Save file to your PC: click here_ at the bottem of the page.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

I'll give exclusive items to the first 10 to sign up


----------



## FITZEH (May 5, 2009)

Looks cool!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2009)

I just downloaded it. It's loading now.

Why are there two files called suicide?

Edit: It says the Beta server is currently down.


----------



## FITZEH (May 5, 2009)

Is it good Silverstorms?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I just downloaded it. It's loading now.
> 
> Why are there two files called suicide?
> 
> Edit: It says the Beta server is currently down.


"Suicide" is the name of one of the songs in game.

You must RIGHT CLICK beta server


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2009)

I'm in now


----------



## SamXX (May 5, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> I'll give exclusive items to the first 10 to sign up


Does that mean I get an exclusive item?
I'm already signed up, I'm called Goo


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll ad one to your inventory


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2009)

Galen is god!!!!

How do you talk?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Galen is god!!!!
> 
> How do you talk?


Go to the Police Chat in New City and type then press enter


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the City.

In the police station?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At the top left of the city is a Police Station


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm now in the police station.

Now what?


----------



## SamXX (May 5, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Galen 
Also, how come the server keeps closing?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not, it must be you


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

the game thinks you hacked, Sam


----------



## SamXX (May 5, 2009)

Whatt?
I never hack :'(


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Whatt?
> I never hack :'(


try your other account, I gave it the matrix slime too


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2009)

How do I get out of the chat you warped me to?


----------



## SamXX (May 5, 2009)

Oh ok BRB though.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> How do I get out of the chat you warped me to?


Ill warp u


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Oh ok BRB though.


k


----------



## SamXX (May 5, 2009)

When you get to the city place thing, where do you go to continue adventure or what ever?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> When you get to the city place thing, where do you go to continue adventure or what ever?


um, just go wherever you wanna go. It's an exploring game!


----------



## SamXX (May 5, 2009)

Oh ok!
Silvers lucky getting a silver slime


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Oh ok!
> Silvers lucky getting a silver slime


I'm giving him a venom slime :O


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2009)

How do I equip it?


----------



## SamXX (May 5, 2009)

I found a jetpack!
AWESOME!
How do I use it?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

Sorry Silver, said you were hacking. Try logging in again. It might be my fault for giving you the item :O


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2009)

How do you equip items? Like the sunglasses?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> How do you equip items? Like the sunglasses?


right or left click them


----------



## SamXX (May 5, 2009)

Is the jetpack usable?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2009)

I have to do some homework.

be back in about 30 mins - 1 hour.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Is the jetpack usable?


no  but you can get Jump and Speed sodas that make you run fast and jump high!


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I have to do some homework.
> 
> be back in about 30 mins - 1 hour.


okay


----------



## SamXX (May 5, 2009)

NOOO!
I keep falling :'(
I have lost 300 slimes!
Now I have 0.
:'( :'(


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> NOOO!
> I keep falling :'(
> I have lost 300 slimes!
> Now I have 0.
> :'( :'(


That's why you save them in the bank  <_<


----------



## IceZtar (May 5, 2009)

I still cant find the download button >_< .

EDIT: I think I found it XD . Is it that tiny button at the bottom?

EDIT EDIT: When I download it I click it and it says its not found >_< .


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> I still cant find the download button >_< .
> 
> EDIT: I think I found it XD . Is it that tiny button at the bottom?
> 
> EDIT EDIT: When I download it I click it and it says its not found >_< .


Just click "click here" at the bottom of the page. It's simple >.<


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2009)

I'm back.

Want to go exploring?


----------



## IceZtar (May 5, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it but when I down load it I click it and a big red cross comes up >_< .Ill try downloading ita gan maybe not to my desktop?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure you run SlimeOnline.EXE in a folder with the other files


----------



## IceZtar (May 5, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried a temporary file and this is what happened <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to extract the ZIP file before playing... you should be able to right click it then extract.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

4 accounts made, next 6 get exclusive items!


----------



## IceZtar (May 5, 2009)

I will get the items >:] . Just you wait  .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2009)

I've almost got 1500 points.

Then I can buy that helmet!


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> I will get the items >:] . Just you wait  .


Better join today, someone may take the 10th spot :O


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I've almost got 1500 points.
> 
> Then I can buy that helmet!


Cool!


----------



## IceZtar (May 5, 2009)

Downloading it right now and hopes it will work  .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2009)

On the screen with "new account" "log in" and stuff, there's an orange guy with glasses. I met him. He didn't say anything


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> On the screen with "new account" "log in" and stuff, there's an orange guy with glasses. I met him. He didn't say anything


Yeah I know lol

Oh, and so you get on the high score board, pass by the red laser thing in New City


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I climbed all the way up that ice mountain for nothing 

I'll do that later, once I get 1500.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah xD The ice cave is just for fun, nothing much is there


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

Silver, it says that its kicking u off because you aren't giving a login response:

"No Login-Response from Silver at 5.5.2009 Time: 13 : 38"

you can try collecting points with a new account and giving them to Silver later...


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUN?!?!?!?!?

Platforming with slippery platforms is not fun  <_<


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD Well I've gotten through without dieing once :O 

and did you know that there is a special Soda that you drink in game that makes all the money you lose by falling in holes go straight to your slime bank account :O


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2009)

Do you get get that in old city?

And what do mushrooms do?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 5, 2009)

Anyone find this game fun? It looks boring when I look at it.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Do you get get that in old city?
> 
> And what do mushrooms do?


You have to fuse a blue gum ball and a penguin soda to get the life soda.

You can either sell mushrooms or fuse them with a seed to make a mushroom plant.

To fuse items, you need to beat a quest in Old City.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Anyone find this game fun? It looks boring when I look at it.


Everyone who joined loves it! It's SOO MUCH FUN! It looks stupid in screenshots and stuff, but the exploration aspect is really cool!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Anyone find this game fun? It looks boring when I look at it.


It's addicitive.

Just bought the blue helmet


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going exploring with other people is the best bit.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah xD We had a lot of fun trying to get the Fire Hat xD


----------



## Silverstorms (May 5, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My new helmet is sexier 

And I beat the crap out of the high score.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD well I have 100,000 Slime Points because I'm the admin xP but since I gave myself the points, I won't get the high score


----------



## MitchHanson (May 5, 2009)

Once we get 50 or more accounts, I'll make a website for the game


----------



## Silverstorms (May 6, 2009)

I just got the Silver outfit


----------



## SamXX (May 6, 2009)

I love this game.
Even though I don't explore with people (Hahah I'm unpopular) I still love it!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 6, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> I love this game.
> Even though I don't explore with people (Hahah I'm unpopular) I still love it!


I'll go exploring with you.


----------



## SamXX (May 6, 2009)

Oh thanks 
At the moment I'm above old city in the clouds


----------



## Silverstorms (May 6, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Oh thanks
> At the moment I'm above old city in the clouds


Let's meet at New City's chat room.


----------



## SamXX (May 6, 2009)

Ok I'm just having my dinner I won't be long


----------



## Joe (May 6, 2009)

How long does it take to download?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 6, 2009)

Not very long.


----------



## IceZtar (May 6, 2009)

I will get one of those rare items >:]. Im trying another computer but its slooow .

EDIT: YESSSS I DID IT!!! How do I enter it >_< .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 6, 2009)

Enter what? The game?

You scroll down the list of files and click on the one called Slime Online.


----------



## IceZtar (May 6, 2009)

Entering >:] I think... >_< .


EDIT: Failed to load data. Data seems corrupted

>_< .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 6, 2009)

I found a baby slime


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 6, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Woops, forgot to click "Run Server" xD You can play now.
> 
> @Bita just click the Download ]um...
> there is no download thingy...
> ill try again...


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 6, 2009)

okay now its working


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 6, 2009)

K ill get it Friday


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 6, 2009)

how do u open it once you download it?
0.0


----------



## Silverstorms (May 7, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> how do u open it once you download it?
> 0.0


Scroll down the long list of files until you find the one called Slime Online. Click on it.


----------



## IceZtar (May 7, 2009)

UGh still when I click on it it says:
File not loaded. Data may have been corrupted.
I WILL GET THE RARE ITEM!!!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 7, 2009)

A couple of question:

1. What's up with the racing stadium?

2. How come I can only connect to the beta server?

3. Where do I get the item thing to form a clan?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I just got the Silver outfit


Awesome xD I'm gonna put more items in the Green Market today, so save up points  :veryhappy:


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> A couple of question:
> 
> 1. What's up with the racing stadium?
> 
> ...


1. Go to the last door on the left and it's a time attack for slimes

2. Because I have a "private server". Meaning it's not official. It's doesn't mean the beta server has anything betetr or worse than the others, it's just that the beta server is the only one that connects to my IP address.

3. You have to either dig it out of the ground with a pic-axe, or buy it from me for 10,000 slime points.


----------



## IceZtar (May 7, 2009)

How do I acces the BETA server?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 7, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, the pic axe. I accepted a mission to look for one in the mines. I saw it but couldn't reach the damn thing.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> How do I acces the BETA server?


Right click it. That's the other click that you usually don't use.







So do the right click on the beta server


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need a Speed Soda and a Jump Soda to get it


----------



## Silverstorms (May 7, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <_< 

That sucks.


----------



## IceZtar (May 7, 2009)

Every time I click it it just brings up the:
Open
something
--------------
something
blah
blah
blah
blah ->
---------

Menu thing >_<


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Every time I click it it just brings up the:
> Open
> something
> --------------
> ...


Um, you mean when you right click beta server? there should be a box, click OK, and it should work.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 7, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the sexy blue helmet.

Did you buy the cheese and other thing?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, they go away by themselves for some reason :/


----------



## IceZtar (May 7, 2009)

Im trying an temporary file to see if it even works on this computer. Lets hope!


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Im trying an temporary file to see if it even works on this computer. Lets hope!


Try whatever you can 


Oh! and first person to get a high score over 2000 wins a free EXCLUSIVE emoticon!


----------



## IceZtar (May 7, 2009)

THAT WILL BE ME!


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> THAT WILL BE ME!


I dunno, Silver has been getting a lot of points lately


----------



## IceZtar (May 7, 2009)

Ugh Temporarily doesn't work  .
Since Ineed to go temporarily Ill permanently download and reset  .


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Ugh Temporarily doesn't work  .
> Since Ineed to go temporarily Ill permanently download and reset  .


Can't wait 'till you play


----------



## IceZtar (May 7, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither can I  .


----------



## SamXX (May 7, 2009)

Hmm I have more than 2000 slime points in the bank...


----------



## IceZtar (May 7, 2009)

Damn
Still says the message  .


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Damn
> Still says the message  .


I honestly don't know whats wrong


----------



## IceZtar (May 7, 2009)

Is the right click beta meant to have an icon of a notepad?


----------



## SamXX (May 7, 2009)

Wooo I just got the highscore and I'll be getting an EXCLUSIVE emote D


----------



## IceZtar (May 7, 2009)

I dont think I can get it on this computer
I have to ask my sister .


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> I dont think I can get it on this computer
> I have to ask my sister .


ok


----------



## SamXX (May 7, 2009)

I'm now addicted to Slime World. :'(


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Wooo I just got the highscore and I'll be getting an EXCLUSIVE emote D


Sorry, it thought you hacked cuz I gave you the emote xD, try logging in again


----------



## IceZtar (May 7, 2009)

Damn my sister >:{ . I knew she would say no .


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Damn my sister >:{ . I knew she would say no .


show tell her she'd like it too xD


----------



## IceZtar (May 7, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She wouldn' even look at some stuff.
 :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples: 
Curse my sister >:{ .


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tsk tsk tsk


----------



## IceZtar (May 7, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She said no. I asked her to go on mine while I go on hers and she said no. I asked wh yand she said she couldn't be bothered to move.
Im angry >:{.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really sucks


----------



## IceZtar (May 7, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sending her loads of silly emails till she lets me >:]
 :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Silverstorms (May 7, 2009)

I'm going to look for the key in the haunted house now.


----------



## IceZtar (May 7, 2009)

YES! I can go on her computer on Saturday when she's not here >. Maybe I can finally download it  .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 7, 2009)

YES! I found the key! (I swear it wasn't there before >_<)


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> YES! I can go on her computer on Saturday when she's not here >. Maybe I can finally download it  .


awesome!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 7, 2009)

Warp me to a city please. I'm lost in the house.

The birds scared the crap out of me :'(


----------



## IceZtar (May 7, 2009)

XD lol.
Birds.
Can you reserve me one of those rare items :


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> XD lol.
> Birds.
> Can you reserve me one of those rare items :


----------



## Silverstorms (May 7, 2009)

Sam didn't fall to the right >_<


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 7, 2009)

I will only DL this game if Silverstorms and Galen are always helping me :l


----------



## SamXX (May 7, 2009)

I could help aswell?
I'm good 
Ahah!
But I know silver :'(
I'll go again another time?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I will only DL this game if Silverstorms and Galen are always helping me :l


I can help you out whenever you want ^-^


----------



## Silverstorms (May 7, 2009)

Did you find the bunny ears, Sam?


----------



## SamXX (May 7, 2009)

Nope. I didn't :'(
I'll try again tommorow.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Nope. I didn't :'(
> I'll try again tommorow.


lolz


----------



## Silverstorms (May 7, 2009)

What stuff do you combine to make the speedy soda and the ting that makes you jump higher?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> What stuff do you combine to make the speedy soda and the ting that makes you jump higher?


Red Gum with Bunny Soda and Green Gum with Slime Soda. Math the same color gum with same color soda


----------



## Silverstorms (May 7, 2009)

What about penguin soda?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> What about penguin soda?


Goes with blue gum to make the Insurance Drink. Makes all the money you lose while falling in pits go to your bank.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 7, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For how long? Forever?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I don't remember how long :/


----------



## Silverstorms (May 7, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about mushrooms, bell-twigs and those rocks from the lava caves?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Experiment! You can make a lot of cool stuff


----------



## Silverstorms (May 7, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, but when I screw it up I'm blaming you.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

New forum!

http://slimeonline.co.cc


----------



## Silverstorms (May 7, 2009)

I joined.

And I found out how to make seed! Now I just need to go back to the lava caves to make some slime bags so i can make slime trees! But i'll do that tomorrow...


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I joined.
> 
> And I found out how to make seed! Now I just need to go back to the lava caves to make some slime bags so i can make slime trees! But i'll do that tomorrow...


Good job


----------



## Silverstorms (May 7, 2009)

You mentioned it doesn't work with Vista, but I'm using Vista.


----------



## SamXX (May 7, 2009)

What doesn't work with Vista?
Slime Online?
I'm using Vista...


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> What doesn't work with Vista?
> Slime Online?
> I'm using Vista...


Oh... but... never mind xD I thought it didnt work on vista :/


----------



## SamXX (May 7, 2009)

Oh. Well it works find on Vista for me


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Oh. Well it works find on Vista for me


Now join the forums ^-^

slimeonline.co.cc


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 7, 2009)

Is 4 anyone else saying the servers are down right now???


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

I restarted it :/


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> how do u open it once you download it?
> 0.0


Its a ZIP file, extract it


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 7, 2009)

i got it and its working but it keep warning me its "temporary" when i log in and log out


----------



## MitchHanson (May 7, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> i got it and its working but it keep warning me its "temporary" when i log in and log out


its ok, my server isn't "temporary" or anything


----------



## Silverstorms (May 8, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> i got it and its working but it keep warning me its "temporary" when i log in and log out


Same with me. Still works though.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, just ignore that


----------



## Jas0n (May 8, 2009)

gief mac support nao.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 8, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> gief mac support nao.


Can't  and Macs suck


----------



## Jas0n (May 8, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay for close-minded opinions.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 8, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Macs don't suck (for the record, I don't own one).


----------



## MitchHanson (May 8, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I beleive you can Google a program called "Virtual PC" for Mac and you would be able to play it...


----------



## Jas0n (May 8, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could run it through cross-over, but meh xD


----------



## Silverstorms (May 8, 2009)

Do you have to have the pic-axe to plant seeds?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Do you have to have the pic-axe to plant seeds?


You don't use it to plant seeds. To plant seeds you need to find spots in the ground with little bumps, there you can press enter and plant the seed of your choice. 

A pic-axe allows you to go in the mines and dig up items which can sometimes be very rare.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 8, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's worth it. Just give the game a chance


----------



## Jas0n (May 8, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like it's going to work, says the file is corrupted or something.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 8, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe Mac can't open ZIPs :/


----------



## Jas0n (May 8, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be stupid, lmfao.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 8, 2009)

I got the pick-axe


----------



## MitchHanson (May 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I got the pick-axe


Good job! Did you get the wizard hat?

And to use the pic-axe, select it in your tool section so that you have 2 pic-axes next to your name, the press "A" many times over a certain area in the mines. You have to looks for areas that are mine-able.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 8, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I got the hat.

How do I know if an area is mine-able or not?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won't be able to mine if its not mine-able. So you test different spots by pressing 'a'.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 8, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.

I'm heading back to the mine now.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have questions, I can always answer them on our forums so we don't fill up TBT


----------



## Gnome (May 8, 2009)

I'll see this 'Virtual PC'.


----------



## IceZtar (May 8, 2009)

It works on VISTA? I need to try again :/ .


----------



## MitchHanson (May 8, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> It works on VISTA? I need to try again :/ .


For god's sake it's not that hard. Download, extract, play.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 8, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, not hard at all.


----------



## IceZtar (May 8, 2009)

But I downloaded it at least five times and each time it is not a ZIP file and when I right click it extracting is not an option. My computer hates me.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 >_< 

Download AlZip


----------



## Silverstorms (May 8, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget the clan   

If I want to change the name, would I need to make another clan?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just tell me when you want a name change and I can change it.


----------



## SamXX (May 9, 2009)

I think the game thinks I'm a hacker.
Very sensitive. I don't hack :/
I keep getting logged out :'(


----------



## IceZtar (May 9, 2009)

Yay I might be able to go on if it works on my sis's computer :O .
Im on it right now XD. shhhhhh.


----------



## IceZtar (May 9, 2009)

YES IT WORKS!!!!!!!!
How come I can only enter one room in the race stadium?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 9, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> YES IT WORKS!!!!!!!!
> How come I can only enter one room in the race stadium?


Because the creator only created one map.

You better not break my record


----------



## IceZtar (May 9, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh.. but OH. BUT I DID!
OHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
I think it was around <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> <big><big> 28 seconds!!!! </big></big>

Sadly I cannot go on again until my sister goes away  . It was worth going on it though  .


----------



## MitchHanson (May 10, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got to try it out


----------



## MitchHanson (May 10, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> I think the game thinks I'm a hacker.
> Very sensitive. I don't hack :/
> I keep getting logged out :'(


Sometime soon, I'll get rid of the hack checker feature, it has lots of bugs and keeps logging out everyone :/


----------



## MitchHanson (May 10, 2009)

Moderators are needed for Slime Online!

Apply at http://slimeonline.co.cc


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

I would apply, buy aside from being a mature person and knowing a decent amount about the game, I don't know what I could say >_<


----------



## MitchHanson (May 10, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I would apply, buy aside from being a mature person and knowing a decent amount about the game, I don't know what I could say >_<


Well I would post that in the topic, it doesn't look like you have much competition  but realize you will need to leave your clan :O


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

Ok, I posted in the thread.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 10, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Ok, I posted in the thread.


Great!


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

I would apply but I rarely go on.I have to download on my sister's computer then delete it and delete all trace of me being there  .
Im trying to download it with firefox now...


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

I wanna be able to put people in the scary ban room


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

I wonder what the scary ban room even looks like :O .

Also downloading with firefox doesn't work  . This happened before I think. I had to wait like a whole MONTH before I could download something!

Until then I will just go on my sister's computer when she is not there  .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

Galen put me in there as a test. There was lava and everything :O


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Galen put me in there as a test. There was lava and everything :O


A test? To try out everything new?

EDIT: OH the ban room :O . Lava? All you do in there is go in lava >_< .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To see if he could ban people <_<

There's a message saying that, when you log out, your account and all your stuff will be deleted. But he warped me out of there.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a cage above lava. It's scary  :'(


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

Oh right XD .
Ban roooooooom. The Scaaaaaaaaaaaaaaryyyyyyyyy ban rooooooom with lavaaaaaaa.

Also what is that ramdom machine that has a re laser.

Did you beat my record in the race room? >:]


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

If you have more points than the current high score and you go past that machine, the high score changes.

And no. You cheated


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

^ OHHH. Aren't you our king with something liek 2074 points XD . ALL HAIL SILVEASTORMMMM.

I did not cheat :O . I flew like a....a.... flying slimeeeee!

Nah it took me forever to figure out how to do it fast >:]


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> ^ OHHH. Aren't you our king with something liek 2074 points XD . ALL HAIL SILVEASTORMMMM.
> 
> I did cheat :O . I flew like a....a.... flying slimeeeee!


Flying is cheating, silly


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

^ Since when >:[.
Flying isn't cheating >;[.

Figuring out how to do it fast is cheating :O . I cheated :O .

Do it about 50 times like I did and you might just beat it.

Wait... if that was begginer what is Insane O_O.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

Or I could use the energy drinks to increase my running speed andf jumping height


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

^ That might work but I think it's fixed so you cant jump to that ledge?
Wait. I think I was like member 7/8/9 so I think I got the rare item  .
Too bad I don't know what it is until my sister goes with her friends somewhere >_< .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

Probably a rare outfit. That's what me and Sam got.


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

^ Ooooh I can't wait. I was saving up for the Cyan outfit though...


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

I have the Cyan outfit


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

^ What was the rare outfit anyway? Like Royal Clothes that cost 10 000 slimes points? :O .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

It's something you can't buy in any of the shops (I think).

I can't jump high enough with the Jump soda to get a 2 second time :'(


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> It's something you can't buy in any of the shops (I think).
> 
> I can't jump high enough with the Jump soda to get a 2 second time :'(


:L Ha... told you XD . Does that mean the Jump soda and speed one don't add much?

Anyway I still am victorious over my twenty something time  .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure. But I know when they're used at the same times, you can jump miles (distance, not height).


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

Maybe the use of them both will be helpful in a different track when it's created? Who knows?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

I just beat your record without using the special sodas.

26.38


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

^ Ugh I hate you silva .      	 .
Oh yeah I'm gonna call you Silva. If you don't like it good  	 .
Welll just you wait until I get back on again >:] . ^_^


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

When you get on, I'm going to give you a present for being so gracious in defeat


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

^ :O . Yes aren't I amazing at being Gracious ^_^ . too bad you'll have to wait a heck of a loooooooooooong time :'( .
<small>After I get the present I will beat hs record by miles! MUAHAHAHA Did I just post this? Oh Sh--</small>


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> ^ :O . Yes aren't I amazing at being Gracious ^_^ . too bad you'll have to wait a heck of a loooooooooooong time :'( .
> <small>After I get the present I will beat hs record by miles! MUAHAHAHA Did I just post this? Oh Sh--</small>


Good. That means my time will be #1 for longer.


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

^ PShhhhhhhhh.
Don't think that for too long >:] . You never know when out from the green...


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

...Galen will come and destroy us all.


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

^ Yeah that and I WILL....will....WILLLLLLLLLLLLL

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Go on Slime Online again  . </div>

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Tee Hee </small>
</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> ^ Yeah that and I WILL....will....WILLLLLLLLLLLLL
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Go on Slime Online again  . </div>
> 
> ...


Now?

I'll come!


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

^ I can't  . MY sister is here so I can't go on her computer and SlimeOnline still for some unknown reason doesn't work on my computer  .


----------



## Pear (May 10, 2009)

I'm unzipping it right now.
It looks cool.


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

^ It is so worth it! Even if I had to be sneaky around my sister 2 hours was enough! Can't wait untill my sister goes somewhere.....


----------



## Pear (May 10, 2009)

When it loads up it says "please use original source files only"


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> When it loads up it says "please use original source files only"


Hm... Im not sure about that.
What sort of computwer do you have? IT only works on Windows...Vista and XP only I think though.


----------



## Pear (May 10, 2009)

I have Vista.


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

^ It works for most people on Vista...just not me and you obviously >_< .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> When it loads up it says "please use original source files only"


Have you extracted the file?

Make sure your running the extracted one, not the one you downloaded. I just tried to run the original and got that message.


----------



## Pear (May 10, 2009)

I got it working!


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

^ I don't like being the only one that can't get it working.
:'( Im so upset :'( .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> I got it working!


Now join the forum:
http://z3.invisionfree.com/Slime_Online/index.php?act=idx


----------



## Pear (May 10, 2009)

Never mind, it says all the servers are down.  T_T


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Never mind, it says all the servers are down.  T_T


Right click the Beta server.


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

^ Even the right Click BETA server :O .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

I just finished my homework. i'm going online now.


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

^ I envy you soooo much Silva :'( .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

It's Galen!

I posted a topic on the forum with a question in it.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 10, 2009)

woah, lots o posts wile I was sleeping xD


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

Hey Galen  . Slime Noline is fun ^_^ . Is there going to be more tracks for the stadium? Do I also get a rare item  .


----------



## MitchHanson (May 10, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Hey Galen  . Slime Noline is fun ^_^ . Is there going to be more tracks for the stadium? Do I also get a rare item  .


The game is currently in it's final stage, so no there won't be more race tracks. But for everyone who joins the forums, we will play games like racing to Old City etc.

I'll give you your item right now.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

We should do a group exploration!


----------



## MitchHanson (May 10, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> We should do a group exploration!


Yeah. I also had in mind a game in Slimon Says. Probably a quiz on a random topic, and the user that guesses most of the answers right wins!


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

^ So in the stadium there is no point for so many doors?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 10, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> ^ So in the stadium there is no point for so many doors?


Right. There WAS gonna be more tracks, but the idea was thrown away


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I was going to make up some ideas and ou might consider them but oh well >_< .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

I just found a cool raincloud hat 

I thought there wasn't anything there, but I jumped and landed in a secret passage


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I just found a cool raincloud hat
> 
> I thought there wasn't anything there, but I jumped and landed in a secret passage


Nice XD . Just some pure luck  .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not luck....

Skill :glasses:


----------



## MitchHanson (May 10, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I just found a cool raincloud hat
> 
> I thought there wasn't anything there, but I jumped and landed in a secret passage


Yeah xD That one is hard to find  :gyroiddance:


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEah. Awesome.. Rightt.Suuuuuuuuuuure. XD .


----------



## MitchHanson (May 10, 2009)

New Event Posted On The Forums!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://slimeonline.co.cc


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hidden by my name  :'(


----------



## MitchHanson (May 10, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :r


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> New Event Posted On The Forums!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://slimeonline.co.cc


I can't come (it's at 1am for me).


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

I will try and come but I'm not sure if I can make it :'( .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> I will try and come but I'm not sure if I can make it :'( .


You're the same time zone as me.


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

Really I thought it was 9am not 1 am ?_? .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

Someone come online. I'm lonely :'(


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

Sadly I cannot as it doesn't work or I'd be on right now .


----------



## MitchHanson (May 10, 2009)

I'll change it to 2:00 PM PST. That will be 10:00 PM on Saturday for you guys.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

I'm not climbing all the way to the top of the mountain on my own again.

Galen, get your butt online!


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

Ok I'll try and come ^_^ .


----------



## MitchHanson (May 10, 2009)

Going to church soon.


----------



## Hub12 (May 10, 2009)

Why is this game so "Awesome"? :l


----------



## Jas0n (May 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Why is this game so "Awesome"? :l


BECAUSE YOU BECOME A SMILE!

I would play, but I'm just too lazy to go turn on my windows computer and install it xD


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Why is this game so "Awesome"? :l


Because I play it

It just is.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Why is this game so "Awesome"? :l


Just play it! I'm a Pikachu Slime!


----------



## Hub12 (May 10, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEVER! I shall never go to the "Slime" side.


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol PIKAAAAAAAA SLIMEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just give in  <_<


----------



## Hub12 (May 10, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think not!

*Runs*


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

We will get him one day. HE will join We all kow it >:] .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*incases Hub in slime*


----------



## Hub12 (May 10, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Trips*

Oh noez!!!

*Tries to kick the slime off but fails*

 :'(


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hacks into Hub's computer*

*downloads Slime online*

Muhahahahahahaha >


----------



## Hub12 (May 10, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOEZ!!!!!!!!

Hub12  pulls out a keyblade

*Runs towards Silver and pushes out of the way*

*Get's rid of Slime file* 

*Takes Computer to a secret location*

*Runs towards Silver with the keyblade*


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't delete the Slime file you fool!


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOO SILVA!!
Spills slime soda all over the floor so Hub slips.
>:] .


----------



## Hub12 (May 10, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......

Hub12  has......lost.................. Game over.


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

That felt much too short >_< .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*slime takes control of Hub's body*


----------



## Hub12 (May 10, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOoooooo......*Voice trails off*

Ocrap I forgot to put you in my Sig Silver xD Sorry.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You remembered Coffee but not me?

Lol Chuck Norris.

*Slime Hub walks off into the distance*


----------



## Hub12 (May 10, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed Sig!

Damn it. I'm Slime Hub now. D:


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

slime Hub XD . He forgot the tutorial :O .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> slime Hub XD . He forgot the tutorial :O .


 ????

-----------------

I got the most boring comment ever  <_<


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

He needs to learn how to play :O .Do you think he get's a rare item?


----------



## Hub12 (May 10, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On my signature?

Or what?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

@ Ice - No

@ Hub - Yes.


----------



## Hub12 (May 10, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> @ Ice - No
> 
> @ Hub - Yes.


I have no idea what to say though. ;_; I'm sorry...

EDIT: Sig edited. Better?


----------



## IceZtar (May 10, 2009)

Silva's offline so you will never know.....


----------



## MitchHanson (May 10, 2009)

Back from church :O


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

You were in church all that time :O


----------



## MitchHanson (May 10, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> You were in church all that time :O


Well yeah, it's mother's day


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 10, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> I'll give exclusive items to the first 10 to sign up


You mean those shades? I can't get them...


----------



## MitchHanson (May 10, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, not those shades  I'll transfer an item to your inventory now.

To get items from storage, click them, then RIGHT click the spot in your inventory you want them.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 11, 2009)

In need of more mods! You can get mod powers!

http://slimeonline.co.cc


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

JOIN SLimE ONLINE


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

Silver wanna play?


----------



## Jas0n (May 11, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> JOIN SLimE ONLINE


I won't be lazy for once and get up to turn my windows computer on and download it xD


----------



## MitchHanson (May 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're gonna finally play? xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

Yay!

I'm over joyed /none-sarcasm


----------



## Jas0n (May 11, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yessir, although I'm not sure how long I'll be able to play.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 11, 2009)

Server closed


----------



## MitchHanson (May 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well just play xP

and if you like it, join and apply for moderator at http://slimeonline.co.cc


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

not for me


----------



## MitchHanson (May 11, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Server closed


No, it just thought u hacked


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

Is silver a mod?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 11, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Is silver a mod?


I'm the only mod right now. Once maybe 6 people apply, I'll decide who would be the best mods.


----------



## Jas0n (May 11, 2009)

Kicked me out and I can't get back it


----------



## MitchHanson (May 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Kicked me out and I can't get back it


----------



## MitchHanson (May 11, 2009)

Jas0n, try now


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

come and talk to meh :3


----------



## Jas0n (May 11, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Kicked me out and I can't get back it


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

follow me


----------



## Silverstorms (May 11, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IceZtar (May 11, 2009)

Hey people! I am back to talk with you guys about the stuff I have played on it even thought I can't play on it right now.
Question: That clock.. is it how long the game has been played? Or is it the Slime Time?
New Slime time  .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 11, 2009)

Keep getting kicked out <_<

I need to check my trees before people start stealing stuff.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 11, 2009)

Silva, I think I fixed your hacker problem, try now


----------



## MitchHanson (May 11, 2009)

and ppl cant steal your stuff on trees


----------



## MitchHanson (May 11, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Hey people! I am back to talk with you guys about the stuff I have played on it even thought I can't play on it right now.
> Question: That clock.. is it how long the game has been played? Or is it the Slime Time?
> New Slime time  .


The clock is the game's time. It's a time everyone can go off of.

And even though your not active, apply for mod. If not a lot of people sign up, you'd have a good chance


----------



## Silverstorms (May 11, 2009)

Thank goodness.

It took me FOREVER to figure out how to make money trees.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 11, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Silva, I think I fixed your hacker problem, try now


Nope  >_<


----------



## MitchHanson (May 11, 2009)

Silver, try again, the game automatically put you down as a usually hacker and I just changed that. It might be a Vista glitch.


----------



## IceZtar (May 11, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might if I can actually go on it...don't think I'll apply because I just want to be a normal mamber  .


----------



## MitchHanson (May 11, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

who wants to go into the mountains with me?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 11, 2009)

I wonder where everyone is....

I need to head to old city to get some more money seeds. My first trees died.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 11, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> who wants to go into the mountains with me?


I will.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I wonder where everyone is....
> 
> I need to head to old city to get some more money seeds. My first trees died.


can I follw you?

meet me in the city chat


----------



## Silverstorms (May 11, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 11, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I wonder where everyone is....
> 
> I need to head to old city to get some more money seeds. My first trees died.


Aww that sucks. They were ready for picking this morning.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the ones we saw?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 11, 2009)

Jason seems to be following me.


----------



## SamXX (May 11, 2009)

Could I apply to be a mod?
I know I haven't been active but I've been busy...


----------



## Silverstorms (May 11, 2009)

I'm going up the mountain.

Anyone want to come?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 11, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Could I apply to be a mod?
> I know I haven't been active but I've been busy...


anyone can  :veryhappy:


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

wait go to city chat meet me


----------



## MitchHanson (May 11, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## SamXX (May 11, 2009)

OKEY dokels


----------



## MitchHanson (May 11, 2009)

Instead of chatting here I'd appreciate it if you did it here:
http://z3.invisionfree.com/Slime_Online/index.php?showtopic=8

I don't want this topic closed


----------



## SamXX (May 11, 2009)

I'm still getting the Server Closed message like loads. It's hard to play :'(


----------



## MitchHanson (May 11, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> I'm still getting the Server Closed message like loads. It's hard to play :'(


ok, I'll try to fix it in a sec


----------



## SamXX (May 11, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## MitchHanson (May 11, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Thanks


try now on both Goo and Goo_Man


----------



## MitchHanson (May 11, 2009)

And you have to apply on the slime online forums to be mod


----------



## Jas0n (May 11, 2009)

Lmao, I found a graveyard shop, shame I can't afford the skull helmet for 1000. Got hanging eyes though


----------



## Silverstorms (May 11, 2009)

Poor Garrett. He keeps dying.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

bye


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Poor Garrett. He keeps falling.


fixed


----------



## Silverstorms (May 11, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't sure, so I just copied your username.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse me?


----------



## Hub12 (May 11, 2009)

:O AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO DOESN'T WANNA PLAY THIS GAME?(Well,Actually I do but I can't download it. Don't ask)


----------



## IceZtar (May 11, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> :O AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO DOESN'T WANNA PLAY THIS GAME?(Well,Actually I do but I can't download it. Don't ask)


I think so. I can't download it either XD . But I sneak on my sisters computer :T .


----------



## MitchHanson (May 11, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> :O AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO DOESN'T WANNA PLAY THIS GAME?(Well,Actually I do but I can't download it. Don't ask)


Don't judge it by its cover. Its a lot better than you think. And to download you just click the 'click here' blue text at the bottom of the web page.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 11, 2009)

IT's MADDDDDD fun hub


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 11, 2009)

GUESS WHAT!!! I GOT ON just going trough beginners thing right now


----------



## MitchHanson (May 11, 2009)

jrrj15 said:
			
		

> GUESS WHAT!!! I GOT ON just going trough beginners thing right now


Yeah, I see you created an account  :O


----------



## IceZtar (May 12, 2009)

Yay! Another one has joined us.
Join us people joooooiiiiiinnnn usss!


----------



## MitchHanson (May 12, 2009)

14 accounts now. We're growing fast!


----------



## IceZtar (May 12, 2009)

Awesome! That's great ^_^ . Who were the first ten and what number member am I?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 12, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Awesome! That's great ^_^ . Who were the first ten and what number member am I?


I don't remember who the first 10 were. You were 7 though.


----------



## IceZtar (May 12, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome ^_^ . 7! Then who was 10th?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 12, 2009)

_Rambo_ I believe. Haven't given him his item yet :/


----------



## IceZtar (May 12, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> _Rambo_ I believe. Haven't given him his item yet :/


^Well maybe you should  .
Well done for slipping in Rambo.
I want to go back on and destroy silva's record in the race thing >:] .


----------



## Silverstorms (May 12, 2009)

http://z3.invisionfree.com/Slime_Online/index.php?showtopic=4&st=0&#last

Apply now!!!!!1


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Gonna DL this game now. is it full screen?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Gonna DL this game now. is it full screen?


If you hit F4 it is.


----------



## IceZtar (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Gonna DL this game now. is it full screen?


^ No It's a pop up thing..

Dont let that put you off though :O !
When I did it it was small .


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

K, thanks. Can you add other users and stuff? I'll only play if Galen and Silver are going to be with me when I start.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 12, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you press F4 i will go full screen,or you can change it to full screen in the options before you play.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> K, thanks. Can you add other users and stuff? I'll only play if Galen and Silver are going to be with me when I start.


You can join other people's clans.

<small><small><small>I'm Mr.Popular!</small></small></small>


----------



## MitchHanson (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> K, thanks. Can you add other users and stuff? I'll only play if Galen and Silver are going to be with me when I start.


I can talk to you through my server while you play. And Jrrj or something is playing right now too.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K, so put me in your clan Galen or Silver? I need someone to help me start out.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 12, 2009)

I can get on now, although you wouldn't get my full attention.


----------



## IceZtar (May 12, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ Psshhhhhhhh...I knew that XD .

@silver when I become more active can I join your clan?
what does a clan do anyway?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Uh, I just want to play this game, with some help.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 12, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They explore together and share money and stuff xD


----------



## MitchHanson (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Uh, I just want to play this game, with some help.


What username am I changing?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Just started. my user is Alecks.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 12, 2009)

Who's on now?


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 12, 2009)

Nothing


----------



## MitchHanson (May 12, 2009)

jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Nothing


Uh... yes...join the forums at http://slimeonline.co.cc


----------



## IceZtar (May 13, 2009)

A bit ramdom just going on Nothing XD .
I want that heart emoticon.  :veryhappy: <333 .
What was the emoticon that SAM got?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 13, 2009)

The one Sam got was boring....


----------



## IceZtar (May 13, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> The one Sam got was boring....


Oh that's a shame...
I can never see one of them, the one with the slime zooming out the thought bubble...is it like brb?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 13, 2009)

I just lost my last two 1000 SL bags and need to go get more >_<

I wait for someone else to come online, to see if they want to come.


----------



## IceZtar (May 13, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I just lost my last two 1000 SL bags and need to go get more >_<
> 
> I wait for someone else to come online, to see if they want to come.


What is a SL bag and what does it do?

Also are there any other places to go apart from desert place...old city...climbing place and New slime city?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 13, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Digger Village, Mount City, Lava Cave, and Ice Zone at the top of my head


----------



## IceZtar (May 13, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I have no idea how to get there XD
Still what ARE SL bags and what do they do?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 13, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bags of Slime Points. You fuse them with seeds to make money seeds which make money trees. You get the bags by going into lava cave with the amount of points you want in a bag and find the hidden red button which unlocks a warp at the end which brings you to a secret area which has a hidden door to a room where you have to press enter on a hole that gives you a money bag.


----------



## IceZtar (May 13, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I would never find it XD So many hidden items :O .


----------



## MitchHanson (May 13, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's the point of the game. Explore and find cool stuff!


----------



## IceZtar (May 13, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEah I guess...
My sister is going this Sunday somewhere so people I might be able to go on!
When was slimon says?


----------



## MitchHanson (May 13, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slimon says is actually gonna be all weekend because it only requires 4 people and everyone has different time zones.


----------



## IceZtar (May 13, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh good ^_^ . Mine would probably be in the afternoon GMT time on Sunday ^_^ .


----------



## MitchHanson (May 14, 2009)

Invite your friends in real life to play, this game gets REALLY fun once 10 or more people all play together!


----------



## IceZtar (May 15, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> Invite your friends in real life to play, this game gets REALLY fun once 10 or more people all play together!


I doubt they would download it sadly  . I could show one of my friends  .


----------



## MitchHanson (May 15, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Galen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD this is just one of those games you have to try out to love.


----------



## IceZtar (May 15, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! Need to wait until I see him again


----------



## MitchHanson (May 16, 2009)

BUMP. As soon as 3 other people get online we're having a Slimon Says party!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 16, 2009)

I'm here.


----------



## IceZtar (May 17, 2009)

IS anyone on? I can go on now  .


----------



## MitchHanson (May 18, 2009)

Slimon Says is being Postponed till next Sunday. Read about it on the forums: http://slimeonline.co.cc


----------



## MitchHanson (May 23, 2009)

Everyone get on now for Slimon Says!


----------



## IceZtar (May 23, 2009)

Ok Im coming  .


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 23, 2009)

Anyone on now?


----------



## SamXX (May 24, 2009)

I haven't been on for ages!
Is there any updates?


----------

